# meron akong mahal,...



## Carpe Noctem

Hi everybody !

My friend wrote me another long sentence in Tagalog which meaning i have to find... Can anyone help me in my translation, that would be very kind.

So, the sentence is :

"Meron akong mahal, mahal na mahal ko siya napaka bait niya at ako ay swerte dahil nakilala ko siya i love him so much..."

Maraming salamat in advance   ;-)


----------



## musicislove05

meron akong mahal= I have somebody I love
mahal na mahal no siya= I love him/her very very much
napaka bait niya= he/she is very nice
ako ay swerte= I am lucky
dahil nakilala ko siya= because I met him/her

Hope that helps!


----------



## Carpe Noctem

Very helpful yes, maraming salamat musicislove05 !   ;-)


----------

